
What kind of smaller unbundled app would make you quit Facebook? - oscare
https://twitter.com/EdelOscar/status/1300685042436407299
======
moksly
In my country everything is organised on Facebook. I play blood bowl, all non-
naf events are organised of Facebook. I have friends I play board games with.
All organised on Facebook. We have league specific chats on messenger and so
on.

To be fair. I only follow blood bowl related sites and only have friends that
I like and see in the real world on Facebook. So it’s actually not a bad
experience for me at all, but I obviously don’t like the ethics of the
company.

But the reason all this happens on Facebook is simple. Facebook is the only
platform everyone is in. We could chat on discord, but half the group doesn’t
use that, and unlike Facebook where you’ve got other reasons to be there as
well (for most people) getting everyone to install an app for 1 purpose,
typically means they won’t use it much after a week.

I sometimes wonder why no one build something facebooky with the only other
thing everyone has, email.

But I don’t think there will ever be another social media platform that
everyone just joins.

------
oscare
I feel like most of the people I know who are still on facebook are there for
one reason and would quit their account otherwise. For me it would be one
private group and maybe a couple event invites a year. This could be replaced
by another more privacy friendly app I think. What would do it for you?

